# Red Hawk Properties, Flushing Michigan



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Morning All...
Has any one ever heard or dealt with Red Hawk Properties out of Flushing Michigan? Got an urgent cold call this morning requesting P&P work in our coverage area... HUD prices less 25% discount... Sounded like a Regional... Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

never heard of em?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Morning All...
> Has any one ever heard or dealt with Red Hawk Properties out of Flushing Michigan? Got an urgent cold call this morning requesting P&P work in our coverage area... HUD prices less 25% discount... Sounded like a Regional... Any info would be greatly appreciated.


I would recommend to run.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

If they called you, they are cold calling for another sucker.


----------



## Mr lockchange (Jun 6, 2012)

I have worked for Bill for quite a few years. He gets all his work from MCS. He is good to deal with.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Propman said:


> I have worked for Bill for quite a few years. He gets all his work from MCS. He is good to deal with.


Thanks... although he works in the stone ages (faxes everything) he's been above board on everything thus far... appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Thanks... although he works in the stone ages (faxes everything) he's been above board on everything thus far... appreciate the feedback.


 Why work for a guy that works for MCS? You can contact MCS and work for them direct.:clap:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Because MCS is not hiring any more contractors, and im not sure where this company came from but I did 50 last week for him. So far so good! Decent pay.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> Why work for a guy that works for MCS? You can contact MCS and work for them direct.:clap:


It's a business decision... no insurance provided, an I can depart when it's convenient for me without hassles...


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Because MCS is not hiring any more contractors, and im not sure where this company came from but I did 50 last week for him. So far so good! Decent pay.


They are hiring in Indiana, Michigan, Illinois, and Ohio.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I applied with them in Michigan, got a few amails back but no work? That was back 3 months ago.


----------

